# Do Fibroids affect fertility? any advice?



## LP01

Hi there,

We have been trying to concieve for 5 years, then in 2009 miscarried and then started the procedure for fertilitly investigations with Lap and dye and then on to our 1st attempt with IVF year and half ago which sadly was un successful. Since then havent had any luck falling even though been very relaxed and positive, also along with accupunture.

I have been having a little swelling and feeling uncomfortable when ovulating and very painful a couple of months ago so was recommended to have scans again, this has come back saying I have 13% x 8mm anterior submucosal fibroid.

Im just wondering if anyone has experience with fibroids or whether im worrying about nothing, would this have had much of an affect? is it just scar tissue?

any advice and info would be great, 

Many Thanks in advance

L


----------



## Silver star

Hi LP01 , 
Just a quick reply , I also have fibroids. I have had 4 IVF's all BFN , and each time I'm scanned ( LOL , not like shopping ) I'm told they are not to big and should not be a problem with my IVF , but as I'm not preg , I'm not so sure . 
I'm going to serum ( for a hystercopy )  on Monday and hopefully get some so more news , as my 4 IVF's were on the NHS , I think it will be different news re my fib's  
I will let you know what they say , 

Are you going to have any more IVF s  

Good luck xxx


----------



## Maisyz

Hi, yes they can depending on location. In my case I was told they wouldn't prevent a pregnancy and that I had three. So I went ahead with IVF, three cycles in fact, after each cycle I'd say maybe it's the fibroids, finally after failure three I was referred to a miscarriage specialist to look at the fibroids again. MRI scan revealed loads of broids, thirteen plus and guess what some of them were internal and in his opinion there was no way, no how any pregnancy could have survived them. I have now had a myo and an endoscopy to remove the worst offenders and my life is so much better. As a rule of thumb my myo consultant said if you can feel them through your stomach then he reckons they absolutely should be whipped out. You could feel my hideous monster broid easily.

Given your history and miscarriage I would say definitely ask for a more thorough investigation including an MRI scan to get an absolute picture of things. It may be in your case they don't have any impact but be absolutely sure before going for IVF, ie learn from stupid trusting Maisy who learned the hard way.

Maisy x


----------



## BroodyChick

At my last miscarriage I learned I have 5 fibroids too.
After my first miscarriage they saw just one, and the doctor made that face where they don't know what they are looking at and called a colleague; I was told I had just one back then.

Apparently mine too are in an ok location (outside the uterus and one on a stalk off an ovary) and shouldn't interfere with any pregnancies, but they have been very uncomfortable during both my pregnancies and still after the m/c, during sex and when I go for a #2.

I asked my GP to be referred to a fibroid clinic. It's like anything, if it doesn't cause you any issues and the doc you see doesn't specialize in them, they are likely to tell you not to worry about them, but get another opinion for sure if they bother you.
Good luck with the investigations and future tx!xx

There are a few fibroid clinics in London, this on for example: http://www.fibroid-research-treatment.co.uk/fibroid-clinics/st-georges/


----------



## LP01

Thankyou all for your replys. 

Well we are starting our 2nd IVF in a couple of months, have our first appt at The Lister Fertility Clinic in Chelsea London next week so Im hoping they will fully scan me and discuss the affects of my fibroids.

fingers crossed to us all xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

LP01 - YES these blighters can affect fertility.

I've had both good and bad experiences with fibroids.... a large undetected fibroid within my uterus stopped me getting pregnant for years, it wasn't until I actually found out I was pregnant, and went through the trauma of miscarriage, that the fibroid was detected. I had it dealt with and underwent ICSI 3 years later, in which time I had a recurrence of smaller fibroids at the top of my womb.... I wanted to cancel my nhs icsi there and then as I couldn't face the heartache of another miscarriage....and also didn't want to waste a precious nhs go.

After discussions with the professor at my clinic because of the fibroids were small (in comparison to my previous 12cm fibroid) and them being at the very top of my uterus, I was advised that they wouldn't impact on implantation....so gambled and went ahead with EC.... it worked for us, but made for an exceptionally worrying pregnancy.

My life is now on hold, with terrible periods, horrendous temper waves and painful cramps - the only way for me to rid myself of the dreaded broids and the hormonal problems is to ask for a hysterectomy!!!

Wishing you all the very very best - but as the ladies have already mentioned, the size and location, as well as the number of fibroids you have will determine whether or not your fertility is being affected.

Check out the Uterine Thread - there's loads of useful information there on fibroids: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=101.0

Keep us updated on your progress - Hugs
Sheila


----------



## LP01

Wow Shelia thankyou for your message, sounds like you've been through it. 

Is such a tough time isn't it, try and keep going and be positive but unless you have been through any fertility issues its so hard, this forum is so good, sad that so many women suffer. 

You feel you have to trust the professionals but my previous ivf was Oxford and since then have heard that is not got great reports and we paid for this, we are booked in at Chelsea clinic which I think is one of the top 3 apparently and have heard good reports and seen results through a friend but now I'm worrying whether we should have booked the ARGC which I think is the top clinic along side Chelsea, but may cost us an extra £2k.

Think ill see what they say about my fibroids and try to keep an open mind and take it from there.

Thanks again, will keep in touch xx


----------



## Sheilaweb

LP01 - I have no experience of London based clinics, I had my treatment on the nhs up in Newcastle. But from being here on FF for years, ARGC regularly get fantastic plaudits from contributors who have gone there, sometimes as a last resort. Penny at Serum also gets a great number of FF'ers pregnant when other clinics have given up.

Having fibroids is a pain in every sense of the word, but as you say, infertility is a terrible thing to face.... push for answers, who big are your fibroids, will it/they impact on fertility treatment, will it/they impact on the viability (god how I hate that word!) of a pregnancy - as fibroids do have a tendancy of growing in the early stages of pregnancy.

Happily, there are more and more ladies who have had a pregnancy and birth who have fibroids still intact, which seemed to be quite rare when I began on the fibroid thread back in 2006 - keep an open mind and stay positive....
wishing you all the very best ....please keep us updated, but if you want to have a rant anytime - pop on over to the Uterine and Cervical thread - the ladies there are lovely: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=101.0

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Mimi37

Hi,

I have 6 fibroids.. Kent consultant says the jury is out on whether fibroids impede implantation & whether your chances improve following myomectomy. Two failed cycles. Moved to CRGH London my Consultant was categorical that IVF/ICSI would not have been attempted at his clinic with a fibroid mass equivalent to an 18/20 week uterus. Implantation is impossible in those circumstances. I am due my second myomectomy within the next few months. Waiting list 6 months. Very nervous!


----------



## BroodyChick

HI Mimi
best of luck with your treatment!
I really hope it works, as it gives me something positive to focus on following ladies from this thread whose surgery has led to the conception of their babies.

I've been in agony since Friday, taking painkillers - after a sleepless night I went to A&E, there they told me the pain and the mass I could feel was due to one of my fibroid, perhaps the ERPC irritated it - I don't know.

I got advised to take painkillers and get referral to fibroid specialist ASAP. At least it wasn't my appendix, but I've never known pain like it (not even on my first mc).

It's almost constant and I cannot find a position comfortable enough to sleep in. Last night I rang NHS 111 who sent a duty doctor over this morning, she suspects the fibroid has twisted or is degenerating, or that it's a cyst. The mass in my tummy has also grown.

More painkillers, and advice to get an ultrasound done tomorrow. I really hope they can sort it out, as I cannot exist with this pain and no sleep! 

Has anyone else had similar experiences of horrid pain, and what was your solution?


----------



## Maisyz

Broody chick I had horrid pain due to fibroids to the extent of exceeding the max dose of painkillers and spending most pre cycle weeks zonked out of my brain on codeine pre surgery. My male consultant aka tossface said that fibroids don't hurt er actually they do. Post surgery I was pain free, happy Maisy. Get them ripped out. My pain relief post surgery was less tha I was on pre surgery. Fobroids do hurt Fact irrespective of what bloke doctors think

love

Maisy,


----------



## Mimi37

I concur! Fibroids hurt. Sometimes the pain is so blinding no drug free relief is possible. You can't sit, so you lie down, that doesn't work so off to the bath you go, some relief, temporary. I was hospitalised on more than one occasion and given morphine. I am of petite build with a very small midsection. My largest fibroid is pressing on my kidneys resulting in bilateral hydronephrosis. Hence my entering the queue for a 2nd open myomectomy ( aka major surgery). Smaller fibroids can be removed laproscopically. If you are lucky enough to have pedunculated fibroids (I.e. on stalks) surgery is much easier, risks lower. As per my first surgery, although open myomectomy, fibroids were on stalk, which meant no adhesions.

I am not ordinarily a DAILY MAIL reader, however, my younger sister sent me an article which lists the top surgeons in the country specialising in fibroids. The ranking is made up of votes by  surgeon contemporaries in the field, answering the question, if a close family member required a mymectomy who would you  as a surgeon trust? Google: "FIBROIDS, WHO IS THE SAFEST PAIR OF HANDS"? &  "IT JUsT TOOK A WAVE OF A WAND"


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Maisy and Mimi
thanks so much for your responses!

It really is the worse when the docs don't know what something is and there's no ultrasound available on the weekend...
Anyway, I am hoping for some answers tomorrow.

The emergency doc suspects that maybe the pedunculated broid has twisted, and would need surgery. I am really constipated as well despite the mini enema this morning and the lump in my tummy is huge and painful to the touch. Just wonder what brought it on all of a sudden.

Maisy, how long did you have to suffer til your surgery? Sounds really unpleasant what you've been through.

Thanks for the links Mimi, I agree what you say about the DM but I actually saw the second article already so that's good to know 
Will keep you posted xx


----------



## Maisyz

Hi Broody, I had pain for years. It became significantly worse once IVF started as the oestrogen in the cycle fed them (just as fibroids also get fed from the hormones in pregnancy). My final IVf cycle pre surgery was rather less than fun as to access one ovary they had to pierce the wall of a fibroid (and I only had local for ec not general). After this my clinic sent me to a fibroid consultant who was brilliant and I had my surgery a couple of weeks after first consult. His rule tends to be that if he can feel the broid through your tummy it needs whipping out. I'm happy to PM you his details if you wish.

If I was you I'd ask not just for an ultrasound but for an MRI as this is what revealed the full extent of mine and there were a lot,lot more than i'd been told even after a previous lap to investigate them. In the end I had a myo and also some further endscopic removal and though the recovery is tough it is the best thing I've done not just for fertility but for my general health and wellbeing. 

Hope you feel better and get it all sorted soon.

Maisy


----------



## Sheilaweb

Fibroids DO hurt, the run up to my periods had always been horrendous (even from day 1 sadly), accompanied by pain in my stomach, back and legs - I 'suffered' for decades and my actual periods were always ridiculously heavy and long - and it wasn't until I had my myomectomy that I realised that periods and their run up should never been as bad as they were.  Immediately following my myomectomy periods were light, pain free and short.  Now though my periods are as bad as ever, I have terrible hormonal temper rages and can't wait to see if a thermal ablation gives me back my life!


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Girls
sorry to hijack this thread, I did start my own and some of you also left me some helpful comments, just a quick update for those of you who've not seen this other thread:
Ultrasound revealed that my pain was due to some enormous ovarian CYSTS (15cm!), and not the fibroids!
Thankfully the procedure to relieve the pain was very straightforward and done the day after my scan: the consultant drained two cysts via a needle (ouch!!) through my lower abdomen and I felt so much better without that 400ml of fluid pressing on everything that I went home the same night 
Happy ending to a painful episode, without waiting for a fibroid consultant or risking my ovary in an operation.


----------



## Mimi37

Salut a tous, Survived second myomectomy. 11 fibroids/ begnin tumours removed. God Bless Consultant Mr Bell (anaesthesiologist) - and of-course all the staff who kept me safe, Mr Dale studying for the knowledge who drove me back home .Womb, ovaries, tubes all intact, they say.


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Mimi
Wow, 11 of those blighters, you're well rid of them. With any luck, Ertan will be my consultant too!
So pleased it went well for you hun!!
Now I keep my fingers firmly crossed for your next tx, what are your plans? xox


----------



## Mimi37

Hi BroodyChick, The recovery is underway = Plan A. Plan B = two months from now, recovery permitting, I will embark on my 3rd cycle - IVF (not ICSI). Egg collection only, then freeze. I am told that the uterus can take 6 months to one year to recover. My uterus withstood 7 incisions(my first myomectomy, no incisions were made as all were pedunculated - I.e. on stalks). 

POST MYOMECTOMY TIP - My bowel has gone to sleep for the last two weeks - Senna  & prunes did nothing.  Last night I read on the Fibroids Uk website that orange juice can help. Well, I drank half a pint of high end, organic, with bits, orange juice , suffice to say it worked, in short order!!!!


----------



## Mimi37

Help, I have returned to a normal diet since my myomectomy & My bowel is not functioning. I have stopped the Senna, prunes & orange juice overdose. My left side is swollen. Any advice?


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Mimi, did you try those sachets you mix with water, not sure what they are called at the moment - fybogel?
Do go back to your doctor's though if things don't improve, it can be dangerous if it's a perforated bowel or something which you want to rule out! xx


----------



## Mimi37

Hi BroodyChick, I was re-admitted to hospital. Post operative debris, a breeding ground for infection. A pool of fluid measuring 11x3.5cm. that explains the night sweats & left side pain & swelling. Discharged following 24 hour antibiotic drip. Due to complete my one week course of antibiotics. As to the bowel, switched from senna, prunes, orange juice to lactulose. One week supply, twice daily 15ml. It works. Fingers crossed when I stop all medication tomorrow, the bowel will work on its own.


----------



## Sheilaweb

Mimi, Hope you feel better soon hun 

Hugs
Sheila


----------



## BroodyChick

Oh jeez, what a nightmare!
Glad you got some help, wishing you a speedy recovery xxx


----------



## Mimi37

Mmmmmmm, one week since I completed my course of antibiotics & twice daily lactulose 15 mL, my bowel has gone back to sleep & the left side swelling continues. Saturday, i was back on the pain killers. My cycle is now 25 days late, I am beginning to feel swamped by dark clouds. Any advice/ help. How long after your myomectomy did it take before your cycle returned.   

Sheilaweb & BroodyChick , thank you,    .


----------



## Sheilaweb

I didn't get a period for 7 weeks post myomectomy - but I had 3 x zoladex injections in the run up to the operation.

Hugs
Sheila


----------



## Mimi37

Good Morning,

Thanks Sheilaweb, that news was very reassuring.

Does anyone know how soon after an open myomectomy, one can use bio-oil?

Mimi


----------



## Sheilaweb

As soon as your scar has scabbed completely.... just don't get too much of a shock when you can;t feel much - the area will be number for a while to come.

Sheila


----------



## BroodyChick

I am not sure how anyone else feels about this, but I read on Dr Glenville's newsletter that fibroids are linked to 'stagnant qi' and this can have an effect on the liver as well.
Has anyone tried acupuncture specifically for this issue?
I only remember that during my reflexology sessions my therapist kept hitting a painful place in my feet which she said was related to the liver, so I am thinking I should really need to detox...

Mimi I hope you recover soon! I am so sorry you had to go through all this xoxox


----------



## Mimi37

BroodyChick, sorry I have never tried either acupuncture or reflexology. However, I know that many clinics recommend acupuncture, not necessarily for stagnation, but for general reproductive health.

QUESTION: How soon after a myomectomy can one have an EmbryomTransfer?


----------



## Sheilaweb

Mimi - thats a very difficult question - which only really your consultant can provide assurance/information on - you need to give your womb plenty of time to heal - most ladies were told to wait 3 months before trying to conceive, I however, was told to wait 6 months - it depends on the size of the incision into your uterus...

When I argued the case with my consultant that most ladies only had to wait 3 months - she told me in no uncertain terms - go ahead before I tell you its safe or risk losing your womb altogether - put it like that I could put up with the extra wait!!!

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Mimi37

Hi, thanks Sheilaweb. 

Just a question, I have read your diary, your signature final line seems to say something has gone wrong, has it? If so I am terribly sorry!!


----------



## Sheilaweb

Argh bless you Mimi, thank you. 

I would have loved to have tried going through ICSI again in an attempt to give my gorgeous girl a sibling, sadly, due to a recurrence of fibroids and horrendous periods, I took the very difficult decision of undergoing a thermal ablation - thereby ending all hope of ever experiencing any more wonderful pregnancies.  I had to listen to my head, rather than my heart - it would have taken us years to save up the cash for another go, we only managed 1 embie when I was 39, I'm 43 now - and sadly, as we all know, there are no guarantees of success with fertility treatment...so the money we 'would' have spent trying (and possibly failing) we're going to spend on our 'little family'...and I didn't think it'd be fair putting my hubby and child through my emotional rollercoaster trying again!

Part of me may always hanker for 'more babies' - but I thank the heavens every day for the gift of my precious daughter....I have realised my dream when many others haven't. I loved being pregnant, and I love being a Mammy, my little girl enriches my life in soo many ways - of course I'd have loved to have done it all again.  

There are no only children in our family, so part of me feels Hannah is missing out, whereas in all probabilities she's probably more enriched as we lavish time, energy, and love on our little miracle - but it's soo sad seeing soo many kids where they bearly have any of these 'essentials'.

I just want to get to the end of my days, look back and sigh a very happy sigh, no time for regrets - I have a wonderful family, yes, it's smaller than I ever envisaged it would be, but I have my family and thats whats important to me....it was a tough journey, which makes me all the more appreciative of what I've got, and why it hurts soo much when ladies post BFN's.

I hope soo much that everyone can have the opportunity to realise their baby dreams too.

Best wishes and big hugs
Sheila


----------



## Mimi37

Sheilaweb, you were right to give it your best shot. 

It's very selfless of you to let go for your family's sake. If I had that cute little girl of yours, or her equivalent to call my own, I too would put every last penny and every bit of emotion in her direction that I could!!!!

I pray that God blesses us with such a miracle too   

What was it about the thermal ablation that put an end to sibling hopes??


----------



## Sheilaweb

The thermal ablation burns away the entire womb lining - so it makes it impossible for an embryo to be sustained....it is possible however to opt to leave a small portion of the womb lining behind, but if this is done, a pregnancy becomes very difficult to achieve and risky.

I am soo lucky to have my little girl, and the joy I get from her, I wish everyone here gets their dream come true.

She 'graduates' from creche later this month - and I know I'll be in tears ! As a treat we're going to see Mickey Mouse show at the local theatre and have spent a small fortune on tickets.  I just LOVE spending whatever time I have with my family.... just a shame I have to work, but there again, what time we spend together is precious...and there is nothing I enjoy more than making happy family memories that we can look back on.  

Shame I can't give Hannah the chance to be a Big Sister, she'd have been fab - but we just want to nurture and cherish what we have rather than live with regrets at what might have been - life is too short for regrets, so we're just enjoying family life.
Hugs
Sheila


----------

